# State Police Boots



## Guest

Do all the state troopers have to wear those tall shiny boots? I would think it would be hard to chase someone in them.


----------



## TacOps

I'm going to stay out of this one....


----------



## TacOps

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well why don't you find out for us.....Next Trooper you see in those boots, Walk up to him/her, Smack them in the face, then turn around and run.....If they fail to run you down, come back here and post your test results.


:L:


----------



## dcs2244

Unregistered said:


> Do all the state troopers have to wear those tall shiny boots? I would think it would be hard to chase someone in them.


No, only commissioned officers are issued the "tall shiny" field boots. Non-coms and enlisted personnel are issued field shoes and puttees. The puttees are leather leggings that lace or buckle (depending upon RTT of issue) around the lower leg giving the appearance of the more expensive field boot. Because of the "break" at the ankle, they are more flexible and easier to run in.


----------



## SOT

They just shoot you if they can't catch you...It's actually spelled out in the MGL
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/140-131m.htm


----------



## Capt. Kirk

Unregistered said:


> Do all the state troopers have to wear those tall shiny boots? I would think it would be hard to chase someone in them.


LOL!:L:


----------



## j809

SOT, is that you, you little rascal?


----------



## SOT

nope not me...


----------



## chief801

The new ones come with a six inch plexi-glass heel and a brass pole...doesn't make much sense to me


----------



## TacOps

J809, I love that avatar :-D


----------

